# Should we get a 2nd cat? - company for maine coon



## princessjayne (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

We have a 6 month old male maine coon who is lovely and affectionate most of the time. However, I think he is lonely. Myself and my husband both work full time and he is in the house on his own from 8am until roughly 5pm.

We are finding that he is becoming very naughty. Each morning he wakes us up crying at the bedroom door. He doesnt need anything as he always has plenty of food, water and his litter tray is there for him too. he just wants to be with us and wants us to wake up. As soon as we open the door and pick him up he stops crying out, and starts purring.

I feel so bad for having to leave him all day, and know its not his fault that he misses us (I understand the breed of mainecoon are especially close to humans much like dogs).

We have tried various things - he has SO many toys, but we are now thinking the only thing to do (apart from one of us giving up work!!!) is to get another kitty as company for him?

What are people thoughts on this? Is 6 months a difficult age for him to adjust to a new cat in the house? We cant really afford another mainecoon so would an avergae moggy be suitable?

He is due to be neutured next month - is it best to wait until after this? and is it best to get another Tom cat or a female?

Any advice would be really appreciated, as none of us (including our lovely boy!) are happy with the current situation.

Thanks
Jayne


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

generally the advice is to get another cat of the opposite sex 

I have a 5mo coonie and she is very very good friends with the other cats, and my foster kittens, and dog.

I would get him neutered now (any reason why your waiting until he is 7mo?)... although coonies are slow at maturing there is always the exception to the rule, and you dont want him to start habits you will find hard to stop later. 

All in all, another cat would be an excellent companion, and no you shouldnt have too many difficulties with the introduction so long as you do it slowly slowly and dont leave them unsupervised together until your sure of their bond. 

Hope that helps x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MC's are very sociable cats & love company so any sort of cat probably easier to get a kitten though


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes they are different when another cat is in the house. We have just lost one of our Siamese cats and the other one is lost. Staying out a lot and then when he comes in getting in his tree cube and staying there whereas before he would be sitting with us. He has also stopped playing (all the mats are still straight as well). When he was a kitten we brought him for a companion for our older cat. It took about 2 months for them to settle together, the kitten wanted to be friendly and the other cat was having nothing of him at first but gradually they became firm friends.

Although I am looking at Siamese Rescue for a cat of similar age, I had thought this time we would go to the shelter and get an older cat. We have 'mixed' them before without any problems.

Only problem I have this time is that my DH doesn't want another cat, gets too upset when they die, whereas I just want another one. I will break him though, just takes time!

We have a male and I will be looking for a female which I think you will be looking for. Just avoid paying too much attention to the new kitty or your old one will get jealous. Or if your kitty is yours, let your husband be the main carer/fusser for the new one.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I would definitely get another cat 
Of course a moggie is fine. Moggies are great 
If you want to get another male, make sure both aren't very dominant. They will both be happier if they weren't, as there would be no need for endless fights, to find out who's top cat  A kitten would maybe be easier for your boy to adjust to. Just find a cat you 'click' with


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

At only six months, he would adjust to a newcomer quite easily. A kitten or a laid-back adult cat would be fine. Consider getting a rescue cat. Both my cats are rescues that I got as adults and I have never regretted it.


----------



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

IMO, Maine Coons are generaly noughty, regardles of the company or not!
In your situation i would get another kitten asap.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Morka said:


> IMO, Maine Coons are generaly noughty, regardles of the company or not!
> In your situation i would get another kitten asap.


:eek6: MC's arnt naughty well our's isnt anyway  :lol:


----------



## Morka (Jun 3, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :eek6: MC's arnt naughty well our's isnt anyway  :lol:


Mine is VERY naughty, and i had 3 other breeds before that all "good" cats


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :eek6: MC's arnt naughty well our's isnt anyway  :lol:


spits coffee across keyboard.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> spits coffee across keyboard.....:lol: :lol:


How is your little criminal then  has she shown you the correct way to clean the bath, fridge, windows & floors yet :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

of course!

In fact after cleaning the windows yesterday she decided to show me how they should be by jumping at her reflection and wiping cat spit all down them! 

loverly!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwww bless, nose art :lol:


----------

